# Datei auslesen und in andere schreiben



## woeh (28. März 2017)

hallo,

ich ermittel den ID3Tagv1 einer Mp3-Datei.
Nun möchte ich nicht, dass der Tag abgeschnitten wird, sondern das die Datei minus Id3Tag in eine neue Datei geschrieben wird.


```
Public Function ID3v1_RemoveID3Tag(ByVal fileName As String,
                                       Optional targetFile As String = "") As Boolean
        Dim tmpFile As String

        ID3v1_RemoveID3Tag = False

        If ID3v1_hasID3Tag(fileName) = False Then
            Exit Function
        End If

        If targetFile = "" Then
            tmpFile = IO.Path.GetTempFileName
        Else
            tmpFile = targetFile
        End If

        Dim s = New IO.FileInfo(fileName)

        Using fs = New IO.FileStream(fileName, IO.FileMode.Open)
            fs.SetLength(s.Length - 128)
        End Using

    End Function
```

hoffe mir kann geholfen. in einem anderen forum bekomme ich nur hinweise darauf, wie man eine text datei schreibt...aber das ist ja nicht mein ziel.


danke im voraus!


----------



## Spyke (29. März 2017)

da du ja eh eine neue datei erstellen willst (wenn ich richtig verstanden hab),
würde ich aus der ersten datei alle bytes in die neue schreiben bis auf die letzte 128 bytes,
und die id3tag anpassung dann einfach selbst per Write befehl anfügen.

Kenne auch den ID3 Tag nicht, hab jetzt nur mal schnell gegoogelt.
Anscheinend ist nur die erste Version 128 byte lang, da könnte es eher problematisch dann werden,
welche Version die mp3 dann hat.


----------

